# Modo de operación de variador de frecuencia Yaskawa modelo: CIMR-J7AUB0P2



## pepon (Dic 16, 2008)

Quisiera saber como operar o como se configura el variador de frecuencia Yaskawa, modelo: CIMR-J7AUB0P2
Tiene una entrada de: 1PH 200-240VCA 50/60Hz 3.5A
La salida es de:            0-240VCA MAX 0-400Hz 1.6A
Al variador ya lo tengo conectado a un motor con una alimentación monofásica, el mismo funciona, pero no se como operar el mismo ya que no tengo un manual de operación.
Agradecería un respuesta. Saludos


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Dic 16, 2008)

Google dice:

http://www.yaskawa.com/site/dmdrive.nsf/(DocID)/MNEN-5JLRPE/$File/YEA-TOA-S606-12%20VS%20mini%20J7%20Instruction%20Manual%20(Spec%20U)%20.PDF

http://www.pillar.com.mx/PDF/J7_manual.pdf


Leelo y cualquier duda con gusto!

Primero hay que buscar!


----------



## pepon (Dic 17, 2008)

Gracias Luis, ya lo había encontrado al manual. De todos modos gracias por tu respuesta


----------

